# Ashley Iles Mk 2 Bevel Edged Cabinetmakers Chisels



## Bertha

I own them as well, and love them. I also agree with you that the Bahco's are a fine utility chisel, but they don't talk to you like the Iles do. I, too, would love to see a very stout ferrule but I can't imagine that it affects use in any way. Congratulations on this fine set!


----------



## WayneC

Lol. Damn another thing I need. I was thinking of looking at the Stanleys, currently I am using the blue handled marples. I had been hunting for an old set of the Stanleys but was not having much luck.


----------



## Bertha

Wayne, this is pretty good bang for the buck. I've got a chisel "problem" and own a whole lot of them. The box store chisels are my daily workers and I'm not ashamed of them one bit. These Iles are very fine chisels to be had for a few hundred bucks. It's a purchase that you wouldn't regret and they'll outlive anything for $300 with a motor


----------



## mafe

I agree with the ferrules it's only design talk.
And as you can both see on the last picture I was as happy as a child on christmas evening when I got them, infact they are in my living romm now! (I brought them back from the shop again), since I cant be in the work shop these days and need to look and touch once in a while - the truth is I have never feelt so saticfied with a new tool as with these ever.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## alba

Mads they are a wonderful set of chisels.

I have their carving chisels and these guys know their steel

May these beauties give you many years of service

jamie


----------



## Bertha

Mads, on occasion, I'll score a vintage chisel with a ferrule almost 1/4 inch thick! The ones I buy from Lee Valley to rehandle chisels are a lowly 1/16" chick. It's a particularly satisfying feeling to buy a NEW tool that excites you like an old one. I'm happy that you love these chisels and I know you were after them for a while.


----------



## docholladay

Mads,

Great review of these chisels. That is probably what my next major hand tool purchase will be is a fine set of chisels. I would prefer to get my hands on a complete set of old Swann bevel edge socket chisels, but if not, something like these would do very nicely. Thanks for posting.

Bertha, I know what you mean about those ferrules. I enjoy restoring old hand tools and when I take an old chisel and fit a new handle to it, I actually use brass plumbing fittings. I got the idea from another online site so the idea is not original to me but it works great. They aren't as cheap as the ones from LV, but it really looks nice when it is done.

Doc


----------



## Bertha

Hey Doc, thanks for this tip! That never even occurred to me and I really appreciate it. Now you've got me thinking about James Swann. I've got quite a few Swanns that I prize, even his drawknife that I have a hard time leaving alone. They are absolutely fantastic but I've got to tell you, these Iles are of similar quality. The heft and balance is quite similar. Of course, we're talking new versus old and old usually wins out with me. These chisels have surprisingly good character for a modern tool. I think you and Mads both understand me when I describe that little electricity that pulses when you hold a prized chisel. Happy chisel hunting!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

thank´s for the rewiew Mads 
I still think they wuold have looked better in my pocket 
when I turned home the other day …...LOL

take care
Dennis

Ps. my pigsticker cheisels ( Mortisse cheisels) hasn´t arived yet :-(


----------



## Bertha

Dennis, I've got Iles pigstickers on the way, as well, to add to the 1/4" I already own. It would be terrible if yours got included in my order and I ended up with all of them


----------



## Dennisgrosen

don´t worry 
mine is old AAAAAAAntique pigstickers … LOL

Dennis


----------



## mafe

Yes I understand. These chisels are the only chisels I know of high quality that give you the feeling of beeing more than just the materials they are made from as new. It's a feeling of warmth, love life… I was quite exited to get them since it was the feeling they gave me on the photos, and I was only positivly surpriced when I got them in my hand. I love them, it is really that simple, I would trade them fo no other chisels.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe

I just restored a set of old French mortice chisels I will post soon, they are from the old French armys swordmaker. These are cool.


----------



## Bertha

^that's what I was trying to describe, Mads. They're a bit more than a modern tool, if that makes any sense. I've got LN's and they don't give me that. I've got Butchers and Swans that give me that, but you already know that feeling.


----------



## Brit

"Oh come on guys, they're just chisels!" he said as he turned to run.

Seriously though, thanks for the review Mads. Not that I can afford a good set of chisels yet, but they are definitely on my short list.


----------



## Bertha

I will stab you with an Iles, Andy Am I going to vent these inappropriate emotions to my colleagues, my wife, my dog? This is what I've got you jerks for And I love you all, especially you Andy


----------



## mafe

Hi Andy, I am sure you will love them, but for now as soon as I'm back in the workshop we have some saws to sharpen so you will be plenty busy while you save the cash. 
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe

Did I mention I love those chisels?


----------



## Brit

I thinks so Mads.

I've just got a couple more coats to put on two Disston D8 saw handles and then they'll be ready for sharpening too.


----------



## patron

great present to self mads
you are worth every
kronor pound peso or yen

enjoy

i have this set of robert sorby's
that i got years ago
for $100 (today maybe $250 - $300)
they are flexible slightly
to go down into a recessed area
and still be flat at the working tip









the top one is a timber framing deep chisel
made to be beaten with a serious wooden maul
also a set at $100 then too
now lots more


----------



## jm82435

Good tools pay for themselves many times over… 
btw patron - That slick on top looks just like mine. Mine has a laminated steel cutting edge…


----------



## DFH

I have had the MKII's (6 piece, smaller sizes) for a few weeks now. I felt chisels were an area that I shouldn't get too cheap with. They feel pretty nice in my inexperienced hands.
It was not brought to my attention about the slight concave on the backs. I'm glad I didn't spend too much time getting the backs true flat after they arrived. They became awfully sharp (to me) with a light honing.
Now, if I can keep from dropping them on the concrete floor, everything should be alright.


----------



## jiri

Thanks for posting.


----------



## SSMDad

Never used them (i pretty much just have the Sheffield Marple chisels which I do love) but what a fantastic review! Had to admit I was going to google it in a bit. haha. Thanks so much for sharing. One of the things I love about this site so much.

Now, if I just had a little angel on my should to tell me how in the heck to use a plane (have 3 of them and no idea how to use or adjust them) I'd be all set!. haha


----------



## WayneC

lots of plane videos in youtube and info on the site SSMDad….. Biggest thing is probably sharpening them if you do not have a good tool setup.

I'm almost afraid to go look at these chisels… There is too big a possibility they would end up somehow in my mailbox.


----------



## WayneC

Thank god. lol

They are out of stock.

http://www.toolsforworkingwood.com/Merchant/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=toolshop&Product_Code=IL-100-40.XX&Category_Code=TBBC


----------



## mafe

Ahhh Wayne, wonderful to see you do have a dealer in US. and even with fair prices on them, I think you can buy them cheaper than me when I get them from UK.
SSM dad, when it comes to the planes watch a few videos, and then just try. It will come really fast. Only three years ago I only had a ******************** Stanley with replacable blades that never worked really, and the reason was that I thought I could not chrapen the blades on a regular. Then I learned to sharpen by looking at youtoube and doing it. I bought one of these honing guides on wheels and then sandpaper in grids from 120-1000 and this was the go, my irons was sharp and the planing became a natural thing, and a thing I love. So the key is a sharp iron. I bought later a water grinder just a cheap sheppac but this is the best investment I made, it keeps all of my knifes chisels and planes sharp in a matter of minutes now.
Good luck on it, and feel free to ask.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Woodfix

Very jealous, as I am with most of exquisite collection of tools.

Be happy, stay safe.

Doug


----------



## mafe

Thank you Doug, and you too.


----------



## mochoa

I was leaning towards the new Stanley Sweethearts but I went to see them and didnt fall in love with them. Then I was thinking of just buying the 3 Lie Nielsens that i would use the most since the set is over my budget. I think you have me sold on these Iles. The sets are sold out but I think I'll just buy the ones I want individually.

I was also kicking around the idea of buying a couple of Iles and one or two Lie Nielsens.

How do the edges hold up when you chop through end grain. I'm planning on using them mostly for dovetail work since I dont usually chop out mortices by hand.


----------



## mafe

Hi mochoa,
Yes these chisels are wonderful no doubt, each time I hold one I smile.
They are as I wrote 01 steel, and this is perfect for parring with a low bevel so yes they are wonderful for this purpose and can be easy honed on a strap while working. But Lie Nielsen has also listened to the users and now make theirs in 01 also. 01 does not mean that you cant beat then in hard woods, then you just hone a second bevel to give some strength to the cutting edge.
(If you plan to use them primary for dovetails then they acually make a dovetail set for this purpose).
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mochoa

I just pulled the trigger on my order! Happy Fathers Day to me. The sets were out of stock so I just picked the 5 I will use most. They didnt have the 1/4'' though. I think I will make a couple of my old Marples chisels Skew chisels. I saw your post on the ones you did. I'm sure I'll draw some blood doing it too…


----------



## Bertha

You can always pick up the 1/4 later as a solo, you will definitely want that size. You will love these chisels. I'm going to sacrifice one of my TwoCherries as a dovetail


----------



## mafe

Mauricio, congrat you made a super choice! Remember to come back here and tell what you think.
Yes guys, it is really fun to make these special dovetail chisels so go for it.
Big smile here,
Mads


----------



## mochoa

Hi Mads,

Thanks for turning me on to these chisels. I just sharpened my first one. I've been having them for a couple of weeks but I figured I would wait until after father's day (they were a gift) and finish my tool cabinet in the meantime.

Questions. What secondary bevel did you put on yours? Did you leave it with no secondary or did you put a steeper one on? I went with the 30 degree since I will do some chopping.

Also, the concave back is throwing me off a little. How much of the length of the back should I flatten? Whatever I decide I have to stick to that going forward right? Maybe I'm just splitting hairs here. It's kind of bothering me not to be able to get all of the machine marks off.

Thanks,

Mauricio


----------



## mafe

Hi
I did not see your post.
I put no secondary bevel since I have a set of Bahcos for chopping and just got a set of Japanese that will be setup with a extra five. 
Look at this video for the back: http://www.youtube.com/user/Workshopheaven#p/u/10/nhO08NVbsPw
Congratulation.
Ohh yes and it's a tool not a mirror - laugh.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mochoa

I just saw the video. The secound video in the that series was key to understanding how to sharpen it. This is a pretty different method than I'm used to. Thanks.

I did like looking at my reflection in the tools though, makes a good nostril miror


----------



## mafe

Big smile here.
Nothing wrong in looking at some beauty in your chisels…
Mads


----------



## Dennisgrosen

)) hmm

Dennis


----------



## glassyeyes

Addiction, or passion? I found out the other day that I live just around the corner from "The Best Things," a store that sells "Blue Spruce" handmade chisels. Now I've got to take the Stanley 750's back to Woodcraft. I've never seen anything like them. Go ahead, laugh; I deserve it!


----------



## mafe

Ohhh yes they are chrispy, all hand made, their bench chisels are amazing, and three times the price of Iles…
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## WayneC

I will have to check those out. I have been thinking about the Iles bench chisels. So far I like the Iles carving chisels and was thinking of staying in brand.


----------



## mafe

You will not regred Wayne.


----------



## mochoa

Mads,

I'm trying the new sharpening method on my Ashely Iles to keep the concave and its working out.

I've sharpend one with a secoundary bevel and another without and there is a big difference. the low angle with no secoundary is sooo easy to slice through end grain. Pretty cool. I'm pretty happy with them.

I think I will put a steaper bevel on my beaters for chopping.


----------



## mafe

Hi mochoa
I'm so glad you like them. 
Yes for parring keep the original low angle for parring and a higher for beating, this means less efford and sharper cuts for the parring, and more strength and less sharpening for the beating.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## CartersWhittling

Thanks for the review, I have been contemplating buying these chisels myself. The more I read and think about it I think I will.


----------



## mafe

These chisels are really a class of their own, I love them and tend to use these even I have also two wonderful sets of Japanese chisels.
They are some how more cabinet maker chisels than any others I have tried (LN included).
The appeal is handmade top quality.
They are slim and so well balanced that they are a pure pleasure to work with, paring with them is a dream.
Need I say more…

Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Birks

I pick up my borg chisels (that I use all the time for beating on stuff) and then I pick up these, and a smile comes to my face. Beautiful balance and I love the concavity of the grind. Excellent paring chisels for an excellent price (I own the 6 pc. set)! 5/5 stars!

(Hopefully you don't mind bringing back a dead thread, just thought I'd add my vote rather than write another review.)


----------



## mafe

Birks, always happy to see meanings, and I still smile also each time I use mine.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------

